# Hello from San Diego CA



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! You'll find a lot of great info from a lot of experienced bee keepers here.


----------



## pandalatino (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you ') looking over the blog I know I will learn what not to do. lots of great advice


----------



## pandalatino (Jan 24, 2016)

Starting with an eight frame. one deep and one med. thanks for posting. I hope to learn form you.


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome from Manteca! Good luck with the new hive! 
My daughter lives in the Ramona area and works DT San Diego.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome from the SoCal High Desert


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

